# Replacing catalytic converter



## saltydogs (Sep 14, 2006)

For a DIY'er, how difficult is it to replace a catalytic converter on a 2005 Golf? Are there step-by-step instructions listed anywhere?


----------



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

I did it on my 2002 Jetta. its not bad at all. The 02 sensors are easily within reach, but without a lift its gonna be a pain to get up high to the flange to the header. Oh, and go OEM. mine was 816 bucks but at least it won't sh!t the bed in a year.


----------



## greyhare (Dec 24, 2003)

Why are you replacing it?

How many miles on the car?

http://www.epa.gov/oms/consumer/warr95fs.txt


----------



## saltydogs (Sep 14, 2006)

Can't get rid of the PO420 code! Last resort looks to be a new cat.
It's at 135k miles.
CEL came on at 79,880 miles, my mechanic scanned and got a PO420. Took it to VW for a look, they erased the CEL and said it was a result of leaves and debris choking airflow. CEL came back on at 80,095 miles, VW scanned and got a PO420 again, said I needed a new cat and since it's over 80k miles, it's not under warranty anymore! Been driving with the CEL on, but need to pass emissions.


----------



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

its not hard to do as long as your willing to pay for it. My light came on at 92xxx and i put in an aftermarket cat. by 112xxx it came back. I replaced the 02 sensors and cleaned the intake, still on. the cat was toast. went to VW and got an OEM one, worked like a charm. If you know someone who owns a shop they can get 20% off the part through garage wholesale. It's worth it. problem happens with lots of those cars.


----------



## saltydogs (Sep 14, 2006)

Any step-by-step instructions for this out there?


----------



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

Couldn't find any, but it is literally fool proof if you can look at it up on a lift.


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

Semi-generically speaking and from memory but I am sure I will miss something:
Lift car
Remove all the exhaust hangers from the exhaust
Remove the two bolts for the clamp between the cat and rear portion of the exhaust
With a partner, lower and slide the exhaust backwards/down out of the way
Remove the bolts at the manifold for the catalytic converter
Remove catalytic converter

Please use an OEM catalytic converter. I have seen one Mk4 Jetta with a Bosal Cat and it rattles like a mofo.

If your exhaust bolts are rusted pretty well, they may break or you may need to use a torch to remove the bolts. Might want to wear eye protection while under the car. Spray the exhaust hangers with WD-40 for easier removal.


----------



## MK2SnowPilot (Sep 8, 2005)

Sounds like the dealer hosed you :thumbdown:

They should have replaced the cat the first time you went in. They probably knew what the problem was but with you being so close to the 80000 mile limit they just cleared the code, fed you a story that sounded plausible and sent you on your way.

You should have called VWoA and complained instead of driving it with the CEL light on. Now it's too late and you'll have to pay for a new cat out of your own pocket.


----------



## freeninedy9 (Feb 3, 2010)

ended up getting it for 650 with wholesale 20% discount. but it has the right flange and flex pipe and all. no universal b/s. and it'll actually last. You get what you pay for:thumbup:


----------

